# HTML Wifi Hotspot Accept conditions



## HateUsernames (Feb 26, 2019)

I work a lot on guest networks and most require me to accept their terms and conditions that are presented in a webpage. How can I accept these with a fresh install to gain access to the network?


----------



## ctaranotte (Feb 27, 2019)

Captive portals are not an exact science on any BSD and even on many Linux distros. 

Here are my tricks for every day use:

1) set Firefox as your default browser.

2) don´t start local-unbound as you need their DNS for redirection. If you really need local-unbound, comment out the related lines in resolvconf.conf and add ¨prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;¨ or ¨append domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;¨ in your /etc/dhclient.conf. As a matter of fact, I am using unbound and dhclient from ports. 

In case of a new install, you have the following options:

3) connect your smartphone to the captive portal and use it as a hotspot, or

4) boot a live USB stick of a GNOME-based linux distro such as ANTERGOS (they have a thing called CAPNET-ASSIST that seems to work very well), login and reboot with your FreeBSD install. It works for me at Starbucks.

In any case, don´t waste too much of your time as this is not an exact science.


----------

